# map of laars area



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

could someone tell me how to find a map of the laars area for deploying reefs?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks


----------

